# Thought this was funny about MIMB



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

look towards the bottom.. *Distinctivity*



http://www.domometer.com/grade/mudinmyblood.net


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I just got 3 words for them. Kiss My ***. :bigok:

How about that domain name! :rockn:


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

i busted out laughing...i think mimb is a kick @$$ name


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

They need to check us out first and try out a BF before they open there pie hole!:mimbrules: :rockn:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I just checked domometer.com It got an A+ imagine that. lol


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

agreed^^^ domometer is a thousand times more stupid than mudinmyblood


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I just got 3 words for them. Kiss My ***. :bigok:
> 
> How about that domain name! :rockn:


Believe it or not, that one is already taken...:haha:

MIMB Rules :rockn:


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

king05 said:


> agreed^^^ domometer is a thousand times more stupid than mudinmyblood


Is that a good comment or not? Sounds like fightin words....lol. :haha:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Whatever! When I first saw the link to this site I thought it was the best name. 

If you go up to anyone on the street and what kind of site it would be the majority would get it. They may not specifically say quadding, but they'd certainly know it was some type of off-roading.

I'm proud to have a MIMB sticker on my truck.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Don't you mean mini van?  haha... J/k I know u got a new vehicle


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Don't you mean mini van?  haha... J/k I know u got a new vehicle


Now that's funny. Rotflmao


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Don't you mean mini van?  haha... J/k I know u got a new vehicle


Hey that Montana went everywhere


----------

